# Bachmann locomotives



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I am considering to buy Bachmann locomotives in the future. It's not only because they have better price than LGB counterparts but it seems Bachmann locomotives have powerful motors. I saw those Bachmann locomotives in local botanical garden, they pull long cars behind. Any thought? please share your experience.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a K27 which I converted to battery, 12 NiMH cells, which runs very well. I don't run long trains, generally no more than 4 coaches or 6 freight cars and a caboose. It will pull these trains up a 3 1/2% grade.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Big differences between various models, from the Big Hauler, to the larger locos to the K27.

I don't think you can put them all in the same category of pulling power.

Greg


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

There is, in my limited experience, issues associated with longevity and repair parts availability. Bachmann reliability has improved a bit. You may want to search the forums regarding this issue.

Also these engines suffer from the rubber ruler syndrome as some of the Bachmanns are 1:20.3 scale and some are smaller as are LGB. Depending on your "taste" this may or may not be an issue.

I can't attest to pulling power beyond what has been covered in the forums. I run all Bachmann, converted to battery, with short trains: 4 or less cars.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

**** Habilis said:


> Also these engines suffer from the rubber ruler syndrome as some of the Bachmanns are 1:20.3 scale and some are smaller as are LGB. Depending on your "taste" this may or may not be an issue.


Bachmann has never suffered from the "rubber ruler syndrome" like LGB has..
LGB is infamous for tweaking dimensions of models, so that everything they make will go around 4-foot diameter curves..Bachmann however has not done this.

The only Bachmann engine that I can think of that is not essentially to scale is the "Industrial" mogul..I dont think an actual prototype was ever found for that engine..it might be Bachmanns only "freelance" engine..

Every other Bachmann engine is actually pretty much to scale though! and models of actual prototypes. Either 1/20.3 scale or 1/22.5 scale.

Scot


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Which specific Bachmann loco were you thinking of buying? Their recent stuff is of much better reliability than their older stuff, being equipped with brass gears, ball-bearing journals, etc. Their older stuff is okay, but there are some well-known weaknesses with various models that need to be addressed in order for them to be categorized "reliable." 

I've owned or worked on many of the locos Bachmann has produced over the years, and I've found them to be very good runners provided you have realistic expectations of what they can do. Locos like the C-19, K-27, and 3-truck Shay will pull stumps. Smaller locos will run well, but you don't want to overload them. It very much depends on which locomotive and the environment in which you're looking to run them. 

Later,

K


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

If you use LGB or Piko ball bearing wheelsets in your rolling stock you can achieve longer trains with most any engine. The independently rotating wheels have minimal resistance over curved track....thus reducing motor and gear strain.

With the LGB bb wheels, my Bachmann 0-4-0 Porter can easily handle 6 Aristo heavyweights. ...the diesels that usually pull them should last a bit longer as a result.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

s-4 said:


> If you use LGB or Piko ball bearing wheelsets in your rolling stock you can achieve longer trains with most any engine. The independently rotating wheels have minimal resistance over curved track....thus reducing motor and gear strain.
> 
> With the LGB bb wheels, my Bachmann 0-4-0 Porter can easily handle 6 Aristo heavyweights. ...the diesels that usually pull them should last a bit longer as a result.



Very interesting suggestion, where to buy those ball-bearing wheels?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

MMT

The ability of an engine to pull a given string of cars is more a function of the weight of the engine than the manufacturer. I have measured the pulling power of some of my engines and the average engine will pull about 1/3rd its weight. 

That pulling power is the drag of the cars, not the weight of the train.

Here is a comparison of the pulling power (tractive effort) of some engines.










Chuck


----------



## reeveha (Jan 2, 2008)

You might as the people running the trains at the Botanical Gardens if the engine is a stock engine or an engine that had been refitted with a BBT drive. I have an Emmett Kelly Circus train with about 10 cars. I tried to pull them with a stock Big Haulers and stripped the gears. At the time, Barry of BBT was having a stock reduction sale and so I bought a 4-6-0 chassis and had Barry install it and now it runs great.

This past weekend during the Wichita Garden Train tour is was running that engine with 15 circus cars of various types for over 8 hours without a hitch. A stock Big Hauler wouldn't of lasted an hour.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

chuck n said:


> MMT
> 
> The ability of an engine to pull a given string of cars is more a function of the weight of the engine than the manufacturer. I have measured the pulling power of some of my engines and the average engine will pull about 1/3rd its weight.
> 
> ...


Chuck
It takes time to digest the information from that table. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a Bachmann steam engine that has been overhauled and comes with a wooden carrying case. Check out the Sale Page on my web site at www.ckgrs.com. Keep in mind this item is in Canada and the U.S. dollar is worth 30% more. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

mymodeltrain said:


> Very interesting suggestion, where to buy those ball-bearing wheels?


I usually go to Trainworld or RLD hobbies for the best prices and availability. I like to stick with LGB or piko as they have the stainless wheels and built in power pick ups.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

MMT

Here is a recent thread that goes a little further into pulling power. Part way down in the thread is a discussion of how I measured the tractive effort (pulling power) with a fisherman's scale.

http://forums.mylargescale.com/21-rolling-stock/56202-weight-non-driving-wheels-pulling-power-2.html

Please ask if you have any questions about the table.

Chuck


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Mymodeltrain, all LGB engines except for the smallest Toy Train line use the same very powerful Buehler motor. Some larger engines have two such motors. You do not need stronger engines than LGB and they are the most reliable engines on the market. Simple but reliable and powerful. I had two Bachman engines (Ten Wheeler and a Shay) and sold both saying never again! Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think we all appreciate the quality of LGB, and the quality of buehler motors, but as Chuck's findings above show, they will not out pull the larger Bachman locos, nor the Aristo locos.

Mymodel train asked for pulling power as I understand from the first post.

Regards, Grg


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

OP asked in regards to what is actually a very common problem...
A broad open... undefined region in the hobby...

"Pulling power"

It is relative to each... yet vastly subjective..
The use of this term general lacks direction and guidelines.

No two operators look at pulling power the same.
Pulling power is not usually quantified for comparision.
Pulling power is also subject to a layouts size and configuration...

The OP needs to clearly state how many cars he thinks he needs to pull to be happy..
.. then again.. will his layout support that desire?
Double heading adds more power....

SD


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I just got a Bachmann Bumble bee locomotive yesterday. It's my first Bachmann: the locomotive is very large, I didn't measure but it is estimated about 20 inch. long. But it is very light compared to LGB locomotives. The material made up the body is thin, it is more likely a toy than a model. But for the price, it is exactly it is marketed for. It would take more effort to handle if we want it to last long. The design is very detail; brass bell and metal rods.. But what surprised me is the motor. It is very small compared to LGB locomotives. I am certain that even a smallest 0-4-0 LGB motor is much more powerful than this 4-6-0 engine. The gears are thin and less powerful compared to those found in LGB trains. The internal design is simple, very easy to handle; it took me only one hour to isolate the track pickups and converted the locomotive to batter-powered. So far, it performs very well on the track; this is the first time I ran such a large locomotive, I was concerned whether it could negotiate on grade and curved areas, but so far so good, no derailment. The motor is very quiet and it does not need much power to run. It runs smoothly and very nice on the track. I am happy for the price I paid, and it would last long if I spend more effort to handle and take care of it.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

MMt

Did you get the C-19 (1:20.3) or the Big Hauler (1.-:22.5)? I believe that both come in the yellow paint of the bumble-bee. 

Chuck


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

chuck n said:


> MMt
> 
> Did you get the C-19 (1:20.3) or the Big Hauler (1.-:22.5)? I believe that both come in the yellow paint of the bumble-bee.
> 
> Chuck



Chuck,
It's a Big Hauler,


----------



## Sjoc78 (Jan 25, 2014)

You should also note that there is a huge difference between the standard Bachmann Big Hauler and the Anniversary edition. The non anniversary release has plastic side rods, all plastic gears and I believe a weaker motor. They are slightly lighter than the anniversary or "Annie". The Annie is actually a huge step forward having metal side rods and an improved gear box.

If you happen to pick up the older style Bachmann loco the Anniversary chassis is a drop in replacement and is available directly from Bachmann's parts department. They are often on sale for around $50 so are well worth the investment considering how cheap you can usually get a classic Big hauler.

I also have the Bachmann Spectrum Goose, C-19 and the older Shay. I really can't complain about the Spectrum or Annie locos I run.


----------



## leikec (Jul 19, 2008)

The two Bachmann locos that most interest me are the 4-4-0 and the 1880 vintage 2-6-0. As far as I'm aware those are both decent runners...

Jeff C


----------

